# What trailer should I get to haul a Bobcat S70 (mini skid)?



## TGS Inc.

Hey guys, we are purchasing a couple Bobcat S70's for doing sidewalks. Wanted to know what your recommendations would be on hauling. I'm looking at the smallest skid steer trailer that Kaufman sells but was hoping to maybe get into something a little less heavy duty. I don't think a landscape / lawn trailer ramp would hold up to the weight of the machine. Thoughts???

Skid steer is about 36" wide, 12' long and weights about 3000 lbs.


Thanks!


----------



## Whiffyspark

Dual axle landscape trailer would be fine. Or even a car trailer. 

If you only move one at a time, of course


----------



## SnoFarmer

^Around here that will get you pulled over and ticketed.
they look for just that around here.

but not saying it can't be done

.

Get a bobcat/skidster trailer.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Should have been more clear...*

I will be towing one at a time / separate crews...


----------



## Whiffyspark

SnoFarmer;1850981 said:


> ^Around here that will get you pulled over and ticketed.
> they look for just that around here.
> 
> but not saying it can't be done
> 
> .
> 
> Get a bobcat/skidster trailer.


Ticketed for what? Having two machines?


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Ramps and the back of a flatbed would be ideal. No trailer and the flatbed can be equipped with a plow.


----------



## peteo1

Whiffyspark;1851183 said:


> Ticketed for what? Having two machines?


Only thing I could think of is the trailer itself not having approved tie down points. Other than that I can't think of any reason why. A trailer full of commercial mowers weighs more than 3k and half the lawn jockeys around here don't even strap them down


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Trailers...*

At this point I'm thinking of going with the lightest duty Kaufman skid steer trailer. With the lawn trailer I would be worried about the ramps longevity.


----------



## Ropinghorns

Wow, I have a 4 ft. Bobcat that I hate to load with ramps on a low trailer. Can not think of putting it on a flatbed truck bed with ramps. [ that 3 ft. wide s70 will turn over in a heart beat.]


----------



## snocrete

for a 3000lb machine, I would want a trailer that is "rated to haul" at least a 5000lb load. JMO


----------



## newhere

Would a tandem axle enclosed work for you? Easily handle the weight, run a short 12' trailer and that leaves you room for extra gear and blowers that can be thrown into them. They stay clean honing down the road, gear doesn't have to be strapped down. Door might take a little beefing up but that's really no big deal.


----------



## Antlerart06

Guy here has one and hauls it on his golf cart trailer But he did put and heavier axle under it and its a single axle trailer and its a tilt trailer


----------



## Triple L

Make your life really easy....

http://camsuperline.com/Trailers/Construction/6.php


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Nice!*

^^ Those are nice looking trailers! I think Arctic out of Chicago has used enclosed trailers for their compact skids...I will have to do some investigating.

Thanks guys!

Keep the ideas comin'


----------



## kimber750

You can't beat a tilt deck for equipment. Now I have loaded a bobcat 440B on my landscape trailer many times without any damage to the gate. Just try not to drive inbetween the supports. I have not tried it with my 763 since that goes in the dump trailer.


----------



## Whiffyspark

TGS Inc.;1851424 said:


> At this point I'm thinking of going with the lightest duty Kaufman skid steer trailer. With the lawn trailer I would be worried about the ramps longevity.


They make upgraded ramps through kaifman for skids on landscaping trailers.

Personally I prefer the landscaping trailer gates with supports. Especially whe it's wet out


----------



## rob_cook2001

It's always smart to buy a little larger of a trailer than you need!


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1852028 said:


> It's always smart to buy a little larger of a trailer than you need!


Agreed!
Our heaviest skid is 8300lbs...I like knowing our 14k trailer still has 2800lbs of capacity left for chains/binders/additional attachment/etc


----------



## snocrete

newhere;1851519 said:


> Would a tandem axle enclosed work for you? Easily handle the weight, run a short 12' trailer and that leaves you room for extra gear and blowers that can be thrown into them. They stay clean honing down the road, gear doesn't have to be strapped down. Door might take a little beefing up but that's really no big deal.


This would be a sweet setup, but probably at a higher cost than a small equip trailer..?..


----------



## Whiffyspark

Can someone please explain why a 10k trailer wouldn't be enough for a 3k of machine? Or even a 7k trailer

Hell my tractor weigh and little more than that and it gets moved on a 10k car trailer 3x a week


----------



## snocrete

Whiffyspark;1852134 said:


> Can someone please explain why a 10k trailer wouldn't be enough for a 3k of machine? Or even a 7k trailer


Who said it wouldn't?


----------



## Whiffyspark

snocrete;1852154 said:


> Who said it wouldn't?


You guys are acting like he needs a 16k trailer lol


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Trailer*

Really liking the idea of the tilt deck. We will need to load and unload machine multiple times throughout the night. No ramps to deal with.

I like the idea of the enclosed trailer but I think the cost will rule them out.

Lawn trailer is sped reasonable in price but I think the ramp would need some major upgrading....


----------



## Whiffyspark

So what happens when the tilt deck gets covered in ice?


----------



## jomama45

Whiffyspark;1852207 said:


> So what happens when the tilt deck gets covered in ice?


Little wet behind the ears??

You carry a bag of salt with in case you need it............


----------



## Whiffyspark

Covering a melt trailer in salt sounds good too


----------



## jomama45

Whiffyspark;1852230 said:


> Covering a melt trailer in salt sounds good too


Other than on the internet, have you ever actually plowed snow before???


----------



## Whiffyspark

jomama45;1852244 said:


> Other than on the internet, have you ever actually plowed snow before???


Yep.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow.....


Yes Arctic runs 14K box trailers for the side walk crews. 

No one has yet to said how it sucks to pull a trailer in the snow Ya'll slipping.....lol


----------



## snocrete

Whiffyspark;1852163 said:


> You guys are acting like he needs a 16k trailer lol






jomama45;1852244 said:


> Other than on the internet, have you ever actually plowed snow before???


he hehe he



1olddogtwo;1852274 said:


> Wow.....
> 
> Yes Arctic runs 14K box trailers for the side walk crews.
> 
> No one has yet to said how it sucks to pull a trailer in the snow Ya'll slipping.....lol


pulling trailers in the snow sucks


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Pulling trailer...*

Pulling a trailer in snow is difficult but it is really the only way IMO. You aren't going to safely put a machine on a truck with such a high deck height.


----------



## jomama45

Using Whiffyspark's philosophy, I think you really should start by looking for a wood or plastic trailer if you plan to subject it to salt..... Got any Amish or Mennonites in your area to build you one on the cheap??? 


On a serious note, it does kind of suck to pull trailers in the snow, but if it's city streets, and not a bunch of rural backroads, I don't personally think it's that bad, as long as you have plenty of tongue weight.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TGS Inc.;1852360 said:


> Pulling a trailer in snow is difficult but it is really the only way IMO. You aren't going to safely put a machine on a truck with such a high deck height.


Agreed.

Most of the trailers are pulled by 3500 box trucks with plenty of weight. Most accounts are a few blocks/mile from each other so it is not so bad.


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;1852340 said:


> pulling trailers in the snow sucks


It's all relative really. Stamping a patio on the hottest day of the year with 95% humidity and using Charcoal release isn't exactly heaven-sent to most people either, especially if you do it in the morning and have to live with it the rest of the day, but we're both dumb enough to not know any better...........


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1852379 said:


> Using Whiffyspark's philosophy, I think you really should start by looking for a wood or plastic trailer if you plan to subject it to salt..... Got any Amish or Mennonites in your area to build you one on the cheap??? QUOTE]
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D13C2CD83A37D0F21ED2D81F227E&selectedIndex=96
> 
> 
> 
> jomama45;1852388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all relative really. Stamping a patio on the hottest day of the year with 95% humidity and using Charcoal release isn't exactly heaven-sent to most people either, especially if you do it in the morning and have to live with it the rest of the day, but we're both dumb enough to not know any better...........
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...back when I started, I was pulling a skid steer during every storm. Not ideal, but I made $, and it got me started.
> 
> And I know EXACTLY what you mean:waving:
Click to expand...


----------



## gc3

Pulling trailers in the snow sucks when idiots are stuck blocking the roads


----------



## Antlerart06

Whiffyspark;1852207 said:


> So what happens when the tilt deck gets covered in ice?


Icemelt the deck


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

newhere;1851519 said:


> Would a tandem axle enclosed work for you? Easily handle the weight, run a short 12' trailer and that leaves you room for extra gear and blowers that can be thrown into them. They stay clean honing down the road, gear doesn't have to be strapped down. Door might take a little beefing up but that's really no big deal.


It is illegal to not tie down equipment. The enclosed trailer walls will not suffice in keeping the equipment contained during a collision.

Michael


----------



## WIPensFan

TGS Inc.;1851181 said:


> I will be towing one at a time / separate crews...


 Guys, he's towing 1 Bobcat S70...it doesn't get any easier than that as far as towing a skid steer in the snow!

This:
http://bigtextrailers.com/30sa35sa-single-axle-utility/


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1853008 said:


> Guys, he's towing 1 Bobcat S70...it doesn't get any easier than that as far as towing a skid steer in the snow!
> 
> This:
> http://bigtextrailers.com/30sa35sa-single-axle-utility/


That trailer has a load capacity of 2995lbs, the machine weighs 2795 lbs. It would be wise/safer for the OP to get a trailer with a little more capacity than that, don't you think?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

WIPensFan;1853008 said:


> Guys, he's towing 1 Bobcat S70...it doesn't get any easier than that as far as towing a skid steer in the snow!
> 
> This:
> http://bigtextrailers.com/30sa35sa-single-axle-utility/


Way to read the thread. He doesn't want a regular utility trailer because the trailer ramp will get pretty beat up from maxing it out all the time.

READ, READ, READ. 

Michael


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WIPensFan;1853008 said:


> Guys, he's towing 1 Bobcat S70...it doesn't get any easier than that as far as towing a skid steer in the snow!
> 
> This:
> http://bigtextrailers.com/30sa35sa-single-axle-utility/


technically speaking, he would be overweight. You are not taking in the weight of trailer and attachment(s).


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1853073 said:


> technically speaking, he would be overweight. You are not taking in the weight of trailer and attachment(s).


with only the machine, standard bucket, and some tie downs he would be "just barely" within the rated cap of that trailer - read my previous post

OP, what about a small dump trailer?


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Trailers...*

So far the winner in my mind is the tilt trailer.

I wish I could use the Big Tex trailer as I'm sure they are very economically priced but I know the ramp is not going to hold up. Also as mentioned the trailer just isn't rated for the load. We will have a blower on machine at times.

The biggest issue with the tilt is the deck. Wondering if I could find one (or have one modified) to have expanded steel on the deck or something less solid for traction and to allow some of the snow to fall through...


----------



## WIPensFan

CowboysLC_DE;1853064 said:


> Way to read the thread. He doesn't want a regular utility trailer because the trailer ramp will get pretty beat up from maxing it out all the time.
> 
> READ, READ, READ.
> 
> Michael


I would drive that little S70 up and down that trailer 1000 times and it would still be fine. I'd want the smallest trailer I could get by with and that's what I would use. You guys keep fantasizing about big trailers, I'm gonna keep working on my READING.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1853100 said:


> I would drive that little S70 up and down that trailer 1000 times and it would still be fine. I'd want the smallest trailer I could get by with and that's what I would use. *You guys keep fantasizing about big trailers*, I'm gonna keep working on my READING.


:laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark

Once again it's very simple to upgrade a gate. All major mans have the option. Not an issue at all


----------



## WIPensFan

Aren't we splitting hairs here with the weight capability of the 2995 lb trailer?? Also, if that trailer can have that weight on it, wouldn't it be safe to assume you should be able to drive whatever it is up the ramp? 

Hey, CowboysD_IC, what's your suggestion? You got any real ideas? 

Try to remember I went to Zoolanders "Center For Kids Who Can't Read Good"...so keep it simple.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1853268 said:


> Aren't we splitting hairs here with the weight capability of the 2995 lb trailer??*no* Also, if that trailer can have that weight on it, wouldn't it be safe to assume you should be able to drive whatever it is up the ramp? *no*
> 
> Hey, CowboysD_IC, what's your suggestion? You got any real ideas?
> 
> Try to remember I went to Zoolanders "Center For Kids Who Can't Read Good"...so keep it simple.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


.,..,.,.,.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1853287 said:


> .,..,.,.,.


Off the Big Tex website:

Heavy Duty Rampgates
Put your hand on our ramp gates and you will quickly see why we're proud of our gates. Big Tex Ramp gates all have tube steel, sure to withstand the loading and unloading of the payload of our trailers. Compare to conventional angle iron gates and you will notice that our gates are heavier- tube steel and expanded metal.

BTW, I could care less if it's this particular manufacturer, just one of the first I found when looking.


----------



## WIPensFan

I have also found similar trailers with a single 5200lb axle, which would make everyone feel better. PJ Trailers has one with that option.
http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=U7#1


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get a tandem axle trailer with at least 8k in capacity.

Your not going to like a single axle at all.
yea, I know it "only weights 4k"
and your going to have a hard time getting the weight where you want it with that small single axle trailer.

Next ramps and blocking, remember what is going to happen when you start up those ramps....

Your going to grow your business and the extra capacity and extra room will allow you to carry supply's and attachments safely and comfortably.

What is going to happen when you have a blow out on that single axle, with that top heavy load?

Yea, we hauled bobcats all over and the DOT around here gets a hard on when they see a pickup pulling a trailer with a bobcat on it, they pull ya over ASP


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

The snowblower is going to take you well over the 3000# rating, this information was just recently added. Just keep crying wolf that were picking on you like your favorite hockey player Crosby.

It's unprofessional and unsafe to consistently max out equipment ratings. Yes they can hold more, but they are there for a reason. 

If you need a dump trailer this would be a good reason to invest. But most dump trailers have smooth metal floors so I don't believe that is what you want.

Michael


----------



## WIPensFan

CowboysLC_DE;1853460 said:


> The snowblower is going to take you well over the 3000# rating, this information was just recently added. Just keep crying wolf that were picking on you like your favorite hockey player Crosby.
> 
> It's unprofessional and unsafe to consistently max out equipment ratings. Yes they can hold more, but they are there for a reason.
> 
> If you need a dump trailer this would be a good reason to invest. But most dump trailers have smooth metal floors so I don't believe that is what you want.
> 
> Michael


Ok, now I get what this is all about...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Enough said.


----------



## WIPensFan

1olddogtwo;1853467 said:


> Enough said.


I saw that picture too, doesn't it say it's a 2 ton trailer? So it would be good weight wise, but looks pretty tight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I agree, but I never thought he'd go for that...



1olddogtwo;1853467 said:


> Enough said.


----------



## Whiffyspark

CowboysLC_DE;1853460 said:


> The snowblower is going to take you well over the 3000# rating, this information was just recently added. Just keep crying wolf that were picking on you like your favorite hockey player Crosby.
> 
> It's unprofessional and unsafe to consistently max out equipment ratings. Yes they can hold more, but they are there for a reason.
> 
> If you need a dump trailer this would be a good reason to invest. But most dump trailers have smooth metal floors so I don't believe that is what you want.
> 
> Michael


The last thing you want to do in the middle of a snow storm is load a skid in a dump trailer. That's an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

What about u haul van has low floors. It's secure and out of wlemwnts. Should be able to find one pretty cheap in the area.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Single axle tilt croncite like the local rental has for the maxi sneaker. Add a which for when the deck is slick as snot.


----------



## Antlerart06

Whiffyspark;1853487 said:


> The last thing you want to do in the middle of a snow storm is load a skid in a dump trailer. That's an accident waiting to happen


not true depends what dump trailer you buy 
My dump trailer has drop axles I use it to haul my little skid for walks when the ATV cant do it

The trailer sucks on dumping its full load in one pile Since the end of the bed is on the ground at fully extended but is nice loading stuff


----------



## wenzelosllc

1olddogtwo;1853467 said:


> Enough said.


I wouldn't mind having one of these for my 463. Maybe add about 3 ft to the length so I can haul my blower or plow in addition to the bucket.


----------



## jomama45

For those of you who must sit and wipe when you pee, and are scared to back a skid steer up a small incline in winter, there's always this:

http://www.source-mme.com/imagesBilJax/PDF/ElevateTrailerLit.pdf

For those that can't get a skid steer loaded on a trailer in winter, I can't imagine what you do to take care of underground parking ramps or loading docks. I think you must just quiver at the top with fear and wait for the weather to melt all of the snow away........


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1854325 said:


> For those of you who must sit and wipe when you pee, and are scared to back a skid steer up a small incline in winter, there's always this:
> 
> http://www.source-mme.com/imagesBilJax/PDF/ElevateTrailerLit.pdf
> 
> For those that can't get a skid steer loaded on a trailer in winter, I can't imagine what you do to take care of underground parking ramps or loading docks. I think you must just quiver at the top with fear and wait for the weather to melt all of the snow away........


:laughing::laughing:

I think some people just like to disagree, or shoot ideas down, because they didn't say it first, or just simply want to be d-bags


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Here she is...*

Bought this trailer used... Picking up another one for the other machine. Love it. Went up no problem with snow on it. Not sure why the picture is sideways.

Love the portability of it. Love the fact that there are no ramps to deal with.


----------



## WIPensFan

TGS Inc.;1878143 said:


> Bought this trailer used... Picking up another one for the other machine. Love it. Went up no problem with snow on it. Not sure why the picture is sideways.
> 
> Love the portability of it. Love the fact that there are no ramps to deal with.


Good job, hope it all works out.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Check out the stump grinder trailers at garden city rental those would be a good fit.


----------



## beanz27

TGS Inc.;1852197 said:


> Really liking the idea of the tilt deck. We will need to load and unload machine multiple times throughout the night. No ramps to deal with.
> 
> I like the idea of the enclosed trailer but I think the cost will rule them out.
> 
> Lawn trailer is sped reasonable in price but I think the ramp would need some major upgrading....


Haven't read the rest of the thread. But I switched this year to a tilt deck instead of a normal trailer with ramps. WAAAAY easier. Best move I've made yet.

To anyone that says "what if it gets icy?" Well two things

1. Carry some floor dry, it works great on the trailer, doesn't cause corrosion.

2. Normal flatbed trailers with ramps get icy too, so whats the comparison.

BTW if it matters I'm hauling a bobcat S650 with a 96" bucket.


----------



## Philbilly2

beanz27;1878510 said:


> Haven't read the rest of the thread. But I switched this year to a tilt deck instead of a normal trailer with ramps. WAAAAY easier. Best move I've made yet.
> 
> To anyone that says "what if it gets icy?" Well two things
> 
> 1. Carry some floor dry, it works great on the trailer, doesn't cause corrosion.
> 
> 2. Normal flatbed trailers with ramps get icy too, so whats the comparison.
> 
> BTW if it matters I'm hauling a bobcat S650 with a 96" bucket.


The smaller the machine, the harder it is to get up on a tilt deck in the snow. I have been able to load a New Holland LS180 on a tilt deck, but a Bobcat 753 will not go up it in the same snow. Why... well...

Elongated Steel... that is all you need. Bolt it to the deck of tilt bed.

I have a 463 (older version of the S70) on a 3000lb rated Doolittle tilt bed all the time. I put 2 strips of elongated steel down to the deck and the little ******* climbs up every time not matter snow, sleet, or rain.


----------



## twinbrothers

I think you mean expanded steel.


----------



## Philbilly2

twinbrothers;1963886 said:


> I think you mean expanded steel.


True... true that is what i meant


----------

